# Drucker-Software austricksen?



## tittli (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe mir über ebay vor einiger Zeit einen Epson Stylus DX6000 ersteigert. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, nur eine Sache nervt mich ziemlich. Damit das Ding funktioniert musste ich die Treiber installieren, und damit kombiniert eine Druckersoftware, die immer dann aufgerufen wird, wenn ich was drucken will (logisch, oder). Nun sind aber die Tinten-Patronen ziemlich klein, die 3 Farben sind einzeln drin und demnach ist immer wieder die eine oder andere leer. Wenn ich jetzt aber nur ein Schwarz-Weiss-Dokument drucken will, und eine der 3 Farben leer ist, dann druckt er nichts, weil das ganze von der Software blockert wird (mit der Meldung, ich solle die Patronen auswechseln)....kann in "Notfällen" ziemlich nervig sein!
Also meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Ding auszutricksen (ich habs mit der Einstellung "nur schwarze Tinte" versucht, ohne Erfolg)? Oder gibt es eine alternative Software, die ebenso gut funktioniert, ohne diesen nervigen "Bug"?

vielen Dank und gruss


----------



## tittli (24. Dezember 2007)

Hat hier wirklich niemand eine Ahnung?

gruss


----------



## PC Heini (24. Dezember 2007)

Da musst Du wohl bei Epson nachfragen und immer Reserve Patronen haben.
Was passiert, wenn Du die vermeintlich leere Patrone entfernst und wieder einsetzt?
Bei meinem Aspach Uralt Drucker ( Epson 600 Color ) nützt das. Der Tintenfüllstand zeigt dann wieder voll an und ich kann noch ne ganze Weile drucken.
Google vlt. mal nach " Epsonforum ). Vlt. gibts ja sowas.

Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------

